# this is sooo cool!



## TheDoll (Oct 16, 2007)

i hope it's okay with all of you that this really has nothing to do with ems. i generally, don't post or pass along things that are the latest internet fad, but this is really cool. also, many of you are going to look at this and not believe the lady can turn in the opposite direction. in fact, some of you will probably get pretty heated over the idea. so, before you freak out, show this to a few people, and find out what they see. personally, i see her go both directions. she appears to go one direction, then i look at her feet, and i can switch her direction. 
also, the newspaper that this is from is based in australia. so, remember that clockwise and counterclockwise are opposite there than they are here. (jk about that)
okay, here goes!
http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,22556281-661,00.html
i hope you guys think this is as cool as i do


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 16, 2007)

I think that is super cool..   I am primarily right brain based, but I can change it also... but not by just looking at her feet.  Reading a few sentences flips it for me... which makes sense...


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 16, 2007)

that's funny! some of my friends could flip it just by looking away from her and looking back.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 16, 2007)

TheDoll said:


> that's funny! some of my friends could flip it just by looking away from her and looking back.



And I feel like a moron and can't flip her for the life of me. Although I saw this a few months ago on a different site and definitely didn't have any trouble seeing her spin either way. I guess this just further proves my stubborn nature (either that or I am the victim of a tabloid-style alien abduction and hemispherectomy). 

Besides, anyone with half a brain can clearly see she's only spinning in one direction anyway! ;-)


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 16, 2007)

HAHA.  When I first opened the page she was going counter-clockwise.  Blinking caused her to start turning clockwise.  Just like Kaisu, as I was reading she started turning counter-clockwise.

Then watching either her feet, arms or hair I could make her turn which ever way I wanted her to.


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 16, 2007)

ha ha! you're not a moron! the other way that i can make her turn the other way is if i look away, but i still can see her in my periphery. then, i just imagine her going the other way. then, when i look back she is going the direction i want.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 16, 2007)

I've been sitting here trying to flip it's direction for five minutes. I can't seem to do it. For the life of me, I can't seem to get it to spin counter-clockwise.


----------



## rgnoon (Oct 16, 2007)

Trick: If you look at the shadow of the feet, it can be easier to see the figure rotate in the opposite direction.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 16, 2007)

From having read some of the comments above, I suspected (correctly, it turned out) it to be some sort of optical illusion type thing where a woman appears to be spinning one way or the other. So when I clicked the link, I wasn't surprised to see a black figure of a woman spinning. I noticed that I could see her spinning in either direction and could change it pretty quickly at will. Then I saw the text on the left: "THE Right Brain vs Left Brain test ... do you see the dancer turning clockwise or anti-clockwise?" And the first thing that popped into my mind after that was, "I see nipples!"


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 16, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> And the first thing that popped into my mind after that was, "I see nipples!"



Not that brain fella..  the other one !


----------



## Guardian (Oct 16, 2007)

she turns clockwise for me, so I guess I'm a right sided brain user.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Oct 17, 2007)

Counter clockwise for me!!! lol its super hard for me to see it going the other way


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 17, 2007)

I showed this to a few of the guys here at the station and most of us could reverse her, but it took quite awhile for all of us to get her going the other way. I originally saw her as clockwise and couldn't get her going the other way without looking at her feet, as others have mentioned. Very cool!


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm glad you guys like this! so, now, if i see her going in one direction, and if i have trouble changing her, then it starts making me a little anxious (chimpie, no making fun of my ridiculous grammar in that last sentence.) so, anyway, obsess much? ha ha ha!


----------



## Guardian (Oct 17, 2007)

Kaisu said:


> Not that brain fella..  the other one !



This means he primarily uses his ancient reptilian brain.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 17, 2007)

I've tried everyone's suggestions to make her go the other way and I just can't manage it.  Looked at the feet, looked at the head, looked away, closed my eyes and tried to imagine her . . . . . . . nothing.  

I'm usually pretty good at optical illusions.  Do you all remember the pictures they used to sell in the stores that if you stared at them long enough you could see another 3D shape?  I had no problems with them.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, wait!!  There we go.  I tried thinking about one leg going BEHIND the other and that worked for me.    Wicked.


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 17, 2007)

wolfwyndd said:


> I've tried everyone's suggestions to make her go the other way and I just can't manage it.  Looked at the feet, looked at the head, looked away, closed my eyes and tried to imagine her . . . . . . . nothing.
> 
> I'm usually pretty good at optical illusions.  Do you all remember the pictures they used to sell in the stores that if you stared at them long enough you could see another 3D shape?  I had no problems with them.



i bemember those! i wonder if i can find a website with them? forEVER i couldn't see the pictures--i mean, like, for years. finally, i was able to see one!



wolfwyndd said:


> Oh, wait!!  There we go.  I tried thinking about one leg going BEHIND the other and that worked for me.    Wicked.


which way were you seeing her turn originally?


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 17, 2007)

okay, here is a link to some of those 3D pics. they are called sirds (that's the short version). anyway, the page is kind of old--by internet standards anyway, and you have to click on every link. sorry! they are pretty cool, though. if you have trouble seeing them, let me know, and i'll post some tips on how to see them more easily
http://www-ai.ijs.si/sirds/sirds.html

oh, yeah and another thing! there are a few files you might have trouble opening. they are the files that end in .ps
so, you might want to stick with the gif and jpg files!


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 17, 2007)

okay, sorry to be such a posting maniac, but i just found a program where you can make your own sirds! it's a little program, but it's still kind of fun
here's a link
http://stereogram-explorer.olej.qarchive.org/_download2.html


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 19, 2007)

TheDoll said:


> which way were you seeing her turn originally?


Originally I saw her turning clockwise.  Took me a while to finally reverse the way I saw her spinning.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 19, 2007)

TheDoll said:


> http://www-ai.ijs.si/sirds/sirds.html


That's the ones I was talking about!!  I have not seen those in YEARS!  

Of course it's been so long that my eyes are now hurting from 'relaxing' my eyes to see them.


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah, i had that, too when i was checking them out the other day lol


----------



## HikerEMT (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm with Buzz on this one, I see her clockwise and for a million dollars, I can't reverse it. wierd? :wacko:


----------



## Laurellea (Oct 22, 2007)

I found turning your head and looking at her upside down will make her switch directions and if you keep focusing on her new direction she will stay that way, but once you relax she goes back to turning clockwise for me.


----------

